# Is this Information Right?



## ksamples (May 19, 2009)

I am in a Urology clinic and we have received new information and I wanted to verify that it is correct.

You can only bill E&M codes 99212-99215 and/or 99202-99205 with CPT code 96402 (LHRH Injection). We cannot bill codes 99211 or 99201 with the LHRH injection. 

Is this correct? Is it because you have to spend so much time monitoring the patient that you cannot bill the 99211 or 99201?

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (May 19, 2009)

When I worked at the cancer center there was a bulletin circulated that stated you cannot charge any E&M on the same day as any chemo infusion service.  I have also read this since from the CMS website that if the patient is being seen for the purpose of chemo infusion the that is the only code you may bill as the supervision is included with the infusion code.  You would have to have documentation from the physician of a significant evaluation apart from the chemo.


----------

